# still cramping!!!!!



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. Im due to test on sat but still having cramps on/ off.please can you tell me if this is normal or a sign that its not worked again, this is our second fet and have two on board at the mo. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Denny,

I'm in the exact same position. Testing on sat and i've been cramping on and off since Sun night. Had a bit of cramp last tue, which I was hoping was implantation, but now that it's started again i'm worried it's the evil AF!

I'm on a totally natural frozen cycle after failed fresh attempt in Feb. Have 2 on board too- desperate for it to work, but worried it might be about to come to an end! 

Some ppl do say they felt crampy and then got BFP though  

Claire x


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for replying. Im on med fet and totally aware the drugs hold off af and cant help thinking if i stopped patches and pessaries it will all come to an end! Obviously not gonna do that but getting more stressed as otd creeps up! Really hope it works out for both of us and all the other ladies going through this madness!!! Xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi girls, I had medicated fet and was cramping before i even had et. I'm still cramping now and im 5 weeks pregnant. Dont worry Its normal


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks keeley so nice to hear possitive outcomes!! Good luck with your pregnancy!!xxx


----------



## shell1362 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi, I have been cramping for a couple of days, and got BFP yesterday 4 days after FET. Heard it is perfctly normal


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi girls, so glad I found this link!  I had a FET on Friday and have been having noticable cramping since Saturday.  Also my boobs are flipping aching   Have any of you had this?

I'm putting it all down to the progynova and crinone gel I'm taking


----------



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

i had 5 day blast donor egg and was cramping from about day 3. 9 days later it has stopped and that now worries me  .. i got a BFP so dont lose hope... i was told cramping could just be uterus stretching...

good luck and strengh to you all


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks all that replied! Just joined this site so not very good at finding way round yet but have to say its a great site and to chat with people who are going through it also is a godsend. Still cramping on and off and cant even stand up without holding boos!! They are so big and painfull!!


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for positive messages everyone!!! Fingers Crossed!


I'm still cramping too, but boobsnot really sore, eek. oh well- roll on Sat.


Claire xx


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am one week since ET and have slight cramping. i test on Weds so just hoping the cramps are a good sign and not my mothly visitor.

Good luck to all those testing soon. Let's hope we all get the positive results we are all so hopeful of.

Best Wishes
Cleobelle x


----------



## blundell (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Cleobelle! I had ET on Tues so have to wait til Sat 16th to test
I too have been cramping badly - this is 2nd attempt at IVF so as I cramped last time feared the worse!
Having read this realise may not all be bad, although not sure it's going to stop me checking pants for blood every time I have a wee for the next week!!
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Well 2 days to go till test day. i keep getting some mild cramps but they come like a wave they don't stay. I have them more after i visit the toliet for a number 1! my boobs are still tender. 
i'm just hoping i'm not reading too much into it!

would the progesterone suppliment stop my period even if it is negative?

Fingers crossed
Cleobelle


----------



## blundell (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Cleobelle,
I think that the progesterone will stop your period from coming whilst you are still taking it regardless of being BFN or BFP so that doesn't really help!
I am very bloated think that my cramps may be due to wind -  
    
Blundell xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm 7 days into this 2ww following 5 day hatching blasto transfer and feel as though I'm going mad! Finding myself continually scouring websites looking for people in the same boat! I have my HCG test on Monday 18th. Anyone else in the same boat?

So far, its hard to tell whether my symptoms are related to the crinone gel, AF arriving soon or implantation. Stupidly did a test 2 days ago which was a BFN (no surprises there!). I know its too early to test but couldnt stop myself! ;-)

Symptoms thus far have been cramping almost every day with the exception of day 4, hot flashes, tired and light headaches for the past few days. Have been feeling like AF is coming since ET tbh.

I didnt realised this 2ww would be so difficult!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

hg34 - come on over to the July 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265658.0 you will find lots of support there


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks pinkcat...will do ;-)


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Denny....can I ask what the outcome of your test was? Jsut noticed you posted a wee while ago, but had the same symptoms Im having?
I day to go til test Cleobelle - wishing you all the luck in the world

Day 8 post 5 day transfer for me, and I'm still cramping. Also have a wet cm as of this morning which is just weird! No sore (.)(.) as such...just a little sore on each side. Exhausted and flushing, but think thats all to do with the crinone gel? xx


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ladies

Can't believe test day is tomorrow - still got period pains but no bleeding. Very bloated still and have got real emotional and shouty PMT

Not sure i will hold my nerve!

Good luck every one
Cleobelle x


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

Cleobelle and Denny, what happened? I ca't bea the suspense!

X Barts


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Bartlebeans

We got a positive if faint result this morning!!!!

have been carying the test stick round all day just keep looking at it !!!!

Cleobelle x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really great news Cleobelle. You must be delighted!   

Was that the very first test you did? Keen to know what symptoms (if any) you had? x


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi hg34! My test was pos and im 8 weeks pregnantnow. All the luck in the world for you tomorrow.xx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. Im sorry not been about but back to work now and so tired after cant even be bothered to boot pc up. Really hoping for a pos for you on friday will keep fingers crossed for you. Let me know outcome please!!! Xxxx


----------



## Cleobelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi hg34

Yes i held on till my given test day and that was this morning. The symptoms i had were bloating, constipation. Mild cramping after EC/ET, then period pains the last 4 or so days which are still there slightly now.

Good luck.
Where are you up to?

Cleobelle
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen777 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am 8 days post  3 day transfer and have been cramping all day- with some mild spotting.....not sure what to think, this is our 8th transfer and i normally don't get AF until I stop the progesterone....I don't know what to think....


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Denny....that really is wonderful news! 8 weeks...WOWEE ;-) Best wishes for a very H & H pregnancy x

Cleobelle - I'm day 10 post 5 day transfer....so 4 days to go til official test day.....EEK. Very scary indeed. Its so hard, as there are so many people who get BFP and I think, yep, i've had all of that....but its the same for those who get BFNs too! I've had a lot of their symptoms too. I guess we're all different and no 2 people will experience exactly the same. Congrats again.....and hoping you have a very H&H pregnancy x

Helen - hang in there honey....I have read soooo many things....some have spotting, some dont. Its neither good or bad I dont think....each time is different. Maybe the fact this is different to your last experiences is a good thing? Chin up.....praying you get a good result x


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG!      Can't quite believe it!

Happy Sunday and good luck everyone! x


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats hg34!!!!!! So happy for you. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy! Xxx


----------

